# murano liftgate



## albuddy (Jul 3, 2014)

i have a 2014 Murano SL with a lift gate (support) situation - during warranty when the electric lift gate was left open for a while (5 minutes or more) the left support would make a noise on the way down like the cylinder went dry. The dealer put new ones in then the noise went away. now after a year it has started to do the same thing again the left side is making the noise as the lift gate closes after being left open for a while (5 minutes or more) to me there seems to be a problem with something more than the support or am i looking at things wrong?


----------

